# Cheaper Orijen?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Is there a cheaper site in which I can order Orijen dog food? Or is this site's, www.heartypet.com , price pretty good and Orijen is just that high? Where do you order or get your Orijen?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Not sure which one you are looking for but here is a listing from Amazon 

Orijen Adult Formula Dry Dog Food: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

Not sure how much the shipping would be.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Those are actually very good prices for orijen. Not sure on the shipping costs, but $58 for a bag of Orijen adult is a really good deal. I'm going to have to bookmark that site.

I know at my local store it costs around $72 for a bag and petstoredirect.com charges around $62 per bag, so you're definitely not getting ripped off.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Those are actually very good prices for orijen. Not sure on the shipping costs, but $58 for a bag of Orijen adult is a really good deal. I'm going to have to bookmark that site.
> 
> I know at my local store it costs around $72 for a bag and petstoredirect.com charges around $62 per bag, so you're definitely not getting ripped off.


You are talking about that site I just posted, hearty pets, right? I'm glad I posted it since you're going to bookmark it and you find it useful.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I did a quick check on shipping for my area and it was around $71 from Amazon via Petfood Direct and around $76.00 from the Hearty Pets. If you go to Pet Food Directly, directly, some times they give you new customer discounts which helps shipping. I don't know what the tax rates are. But that could be extra.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GSD Fan said:


> You are talking about that site I just posted, hearty pets, right? I'm glad I posted it since you're going to bookmark it and you find it useful.


I'll usually use petfooddirect.com and use one of their 20% off coupons that's constantly being circulated, so I always get it a little cheaper than the prices on their website. Shipping isn't much cost because I live on the east coast and it's close to their facilities.

This is another website I recently found with decent prices - ORIJEN Adult Dry Dog Food - WagginTails.com. They also have decent prices with coupon codes that can be used for even better prices.

I'm also going to bookmark the site you posted too as a third source. I order about 3-4 bags at a time, so it really depends on what these places want to charge for shipping and what coupon codes are available at the time.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

www.doggiefood.com has a promotional code for 15% off orders over $100, so that usually covers your shipping.


----------

